# Seiko 5 7009-3040 Repair



## Craiginuk (Mar 4, 2011)

A friend of mine has been given an old Seiko 5 (His Godfather passed away). While the watch does not hold a HUGE amount of sentimental value he'd still like to get it going spending maybe max Â£20 or Â£30 but not loads.

The attached photos show the watch. It will run if 'wound' by swinging for a few minutes and/or wearing. But it has then stopped intermittently and when it does run it runs very fast. I suspect it has been unused for some while.

Any advice/views would be welcome...

Is there perhaps someone on the forum who can have a look at it? Is it easier/cheaper just to fit a new movement? He realises the watch will not be worth a lot even once fixed but would still like the option to wear it occasionally.

Thanks

Craig


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Craig : http://rltwatches.co.uk/opencart/index.php?route=product/category&path=8


----------



## Craiginuk (Mar 4, 2011)

Roy said:


> Craig : http://rltwatches.co.uk/opencart/index.php?route=product/category&path=8


Thanks Roy - what sort of money would he be looking at?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Craiginuk said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Craig : http://rltwatches.co.uk/opencart/index.php?route=product/category&path=8
> ...


Please email me : [email protected] or PM


----------

